
The Selfish Dataome: Does the data we produce serve us, or vice versa? - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/65/in-plain-sight/the-selfish-dataome
======
skybrian
Note that the cost per byte started going down with the printing press and
then plunged with the computer revolution. As the cost goes down, increasingly
trivial data gets preserved.

If we're going to think about this in evolutionary terms, we should consider
what causes people to preserve data versus throwing it away. As the cost goes
down, it might just be inertia; it's not worth deciding what to keep. Low
energy cost is adaptive.

